# Shovelers/Laborers WANTED Chgo West Burbs..



## SwiftSnow&Salt (Aug 19, 2005)

Looking for crew to handle sidewalks on LARGE residential route. TOP PAY call if interested. (630)669-1704 10AM-11PM CST (LOMBARD AREA)


----------

